# Ralfs kleines Spielzeug - oder ich bau mir einen Teich.



## roholz (27. Juni 2012)

Hallo Zusammen,

da ich schon seit einiger Zeit hier mitlese möchte ich mich und meinen Teich mal vorstellen. 
Es wird auch viele Bilder geben.

Was bisher geschah:

Der Teich wurde 2008 erbaut.

Erst wurde der Schwerkraftfilter erstellt.









Der Filter wurde mit Dichtschlämme und Silolack bestrichen.

Viele Grüße
Ralf

- In medio virtus!


----------



## katja (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Ralfs kleines Spielzeug - oder ich bau mir einen Teich.*

hallo ralf :Willkommen2 im forum

aber sag mal.....wo ist denn nun dein teich?


----------



## Gladiator (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Ralfs kleines Spielzeug - oder ich bau mir einen Teich.*

:Willkommen2

Cooler Teich


----------



## roholz (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Ralfs kleines Spielzeug - oder ich bau mir einen Teich.*

Fortsetzung....

Dann wurde der Teich bei "Wind und Wetter" gegraben. (in Handarbeit)



 



 

 

 

 

--das Fließ eingebracht..



 



 

..und die Folie verlegt.


----------



## roholz (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Ralfs kleines Spielzeug - oder ich bau mir einen Teich.*



katja schrieb:


> hallo ralf :Willkommen2 im forum
> 
> aber sag mal.....wo ist denn nun dein teich?



...bin doch dabei, Geduld Geduld bitte..


----------



## Connemara (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Ralfs kleines Spielzeug - oder ich bau mir einen Teich.*

Wow...da habt ihr echt was geleistet!!! Bin gespannt auf die nächsten Bilder!


----------



## katja (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Ralfs kleines Spielzeug - oder ich bau mir einen Teich.*

wow  endlich mal bilder in ner größe, bei der man auch was sieht! 

weitermachen!!!


----------



## roholz (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Ralfs kleines Spielzeug - oder ich bau mir einen Teich.*

Fortsetzung....

Nun wurde in die Pflanzenzone Böschungsmatte und Kies eingebracht und mit großen Steine gesichert.



 

Danach haben wir den Bodenablauf, Skimmer und Winterablauf eingeklebt.





Der Filter wurde (zu dieser Zeit) folgendermaßen gestückt:

1. Kammer: Einlauf mit Schiebern und Strümpfen
2. Kammer: Filterbürsten
3. Kammer: Helix (noch nicht drin).
4. Kammer: Pumpenkammer



 

 

 

 

Jetzt hieß es warten aufs Wasser



 

Viele Grüße
Ralf


----------



## roholz (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Ralfs kleines Spielzeug - oder ich bau mir einen Teich.*

Fortsetzung...

Eine Holzabdeckung für die Filterkammer fehlte noch...



 

..wie die Pflanzen der Pflanzzone (20 -40 cm)



 



 

..genauso wie der zu dieser Zeit nötige Zaun (Nichtschwimmerkinder)

Viele Grüße 
Ralf


----------



## roholz (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Ralfs kleines Spielzeug - oder ich bau mir einen Teich.*

Fortsetzung...

Jetzt wurde noch ein Bachlauf erstellt und bepflanzt.



 

 

Und noch mehr Pflanzen.



 

 

Ich weiß gar nicht wie viele ich gekauft hatte.

Langsam wurde es Zeit das die ersten Fische einzogen.



 

Viele Grüße
Ralf


----------



## roholz (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Ralfs kleines Spielzeug - oder ich bau mir einen Teich.*

Fortsetzung...

Hier mal eine Übersicht (zu der Zeit)



 

Und jetzt zogen weitere Fische ein.



 

 

 

Viele Grüße
Ralf


----------



## katja (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Ralfs kleines Spielzeug - oder ich bau mir einen Teich.*

sehr schön geworden, da habt ihr eine richtige wohlfühloase erschaffen, super!


----------



## roholz (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Ralfs kleines Spielzeug - oder ich bau mir einen Teich.*

Fortsetzung...

Es kam der erste Winter, in dem wir leider einen Fisch verloren haben.



 

Im Mai 2009 zogen dann die ersten Koi ein.



 

 

Im Sommer hab ich mir dann noch einen Eiweißabschäumer gebaut und einen 55w UVC-Brenner im Zulauf zum Bach installiert.



 

 

 

Viele Grüße
Ralf


----------



## roholz (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Ralfs kleines Spielzeug - oder ich bau mir einen Teich.*

Fortsetzung...

...ist der Abfluß mal verstopft, dann nimmt man...

..Bodenablauf verstoppft, also musste ich tauchen gehen.



 

Im Sommer 2010 musste dann der Bachlauf einem bewachsenen Bodenfilter weichen.



 

 

 

 

Viele Grüße
Ralf


----------



## Connemara (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Ralfs kleines Spielzeug - oder ich bau mir einen Teich.*

..dazu fällt mir der alte Werbesong ein: "Wenn der Abfluss mal verstopft ist, ja, was ist denn schon dabei....da nimmt man Abflussfrei, das macht den Abfluss frei!"


----------



## roholz (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Ralfs kleines Spielzeug - oder ich bau mir einen Teich.*



Connemara schrieb:


> ..dazu fällt mir der alte Werbesong ein: "Wenn der Abfluss mal verstopft ist, ja, was ist denn schon dabei....da nimmt man Abflussfrei, das macht den Abfluss frei!"



LOL

Birgit, damals konnte ich darüber gar nicht lachen 

Viele Grüße
Ralf


----------



## Connemara (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Ralfs kleines Spielzeug - oder ich bau mir einen Teich.*



roholz schrieb:


> LOL
> 
> Birgit, damals konnte ich darüber gar nicht lachen
> 
> ...




DAS glaube ich dir ....und ich hoffe, niemand hat den Song in der Situation gesungen 

Aber das sieht alles echt toll aus, was du da gemacht hast


----------



## MadDog (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Ralfs kleines Spielzeug - oder ich bau mir einen Teich.*

Hallo Ralf,

einen sehr schönen Teich hast du dir da angelegt. Man sieht, das du dir vorher richtig Gedanken gemacht hast wie man einen Teich richtig anlegt.
Er gefällt mir sehr gut und ich wünsche dir viel Spaß mit deinem Teich.

Gruß

Frank


----------



## roholz (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Ralfs kleines Spielzeug - oder ich bau mir einen Teich.*

Fortsetzung...

Im Winter 2010 / 2011 habe ich mir dann eine Winterabdeckung gebaut mit der der Teich nicht mehr zufriert.



 

 

 

 

 

 

 



Viele Grüße
Ralf


----------



## roholz (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Ralfs kleines Spielzeug - oder ich bau mir einen Teich.*

Fortsetzung..... Wir sind in 2012!

Vor einigen Wochen bin ich angefangen, meinen Filter um zubauen. Das Reinigen der Sipa (Hatte ich in 2010 gegen die Bürsten getauscht) und der anderen Kammern war zu aufwendig.

Und da man ja auch nicht jünger wird, hab ich mir gedacht, jetzt oder nie.

Also hab ich links neben dem Filter ein großes Loch gegraben und dort zwei Regentonnen vergraben. In der Ersten habe ich ein MidiSieve eingebaut und in die Zweite kommt die Pumpe.

Ich hab mir einen Übergangsfilter gebaut in den ich die Sipa und das Helix gesteckt habe. Der alte Filter wurde still gelegt. Die Rückwand der 1. Kammer raus gebrochen und die Rohre zum MidiSieve verlegt. 





Die Pumpe aus der letzten Kammer kam in die Zweite Regentonne. Von dort pumpt sie jetzt in einen IBC-Container (1000 Liter) der mit 300 Litern Helix 17 gefüllt ist. 



 

Von dort läuft das Wasser in Schwerkraft in den Teich und in den Pflanzenfilter.



 

Das Ganze hab ich dann noch verkleidet, wovon ich aber keine Bilder habe. Werde Morgen mal welche machen und einstellen.

Viele Grüße
Ralf


----------



## roholz (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Ralfs kleines Spielzeug - oder ich bau mir einen Teich.*

.. Fortsetzung...

Hallo Leute,

wie versprochen liefere ich Euch die aktuellen Bilder nach:

Der Filtercontainer wurde verkleidet.






Nun noch ein aktueller Blick in den Teich.


 

 

 

 

 



Einige Bilder der Bewohner.


 

 



Und unbekannter Nachwuchs.


 

 

 

Ich denke es werden Shubunki sein (hab drei davon).




Zum Schluß noch eine Gesamtansicht.


----------



## roholz (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: Ralfs kleines Spielzeug - oder ich bau mir einen Teich.*

Hallo Zusammen,

war heute beim "Tag der offenen Tür" meines Händlers. "Leider" konnte ich nicht wiederstehen, und ein "paar" Fischies  haben sind komischerweise in mein Auto "verlaufen".

Aber schaut selbst.

Auf Bild vier ist die "Wundertüte" die sich mein Sohn ausgesucht hat. Kann mir jemand sagen, was das mal werden soll?


----------



## Olli.P (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Ralfs kleines Spielzeug - oder ich bau mir einen Teich.*

Hi Ralf,

ein großer Koi 

Nee, mal im ernst:

Bei der Größe ist es wohl noch viel zu früh, diesen Kameraden zu bestimmen..........


----------



## Moonlight (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Ralfs kleines Spielzeug - oder ich bau mir einen Teich.*

Na der Asagi auf Bild 1sieht doch schon mal gut aus. Der "Sanke" auf Bild 3 könnte auch noch ein Showa werden wenn er am Kopf noch schwarz bekommt.
Und der auf Bild 2 ... ist das ein GinRin Chagoi? 
Auf jeden Fall gefallen mir diese 3 richtig gut.  Die haben echt potential ... 

Aber der Letzte ... der gaaaanz Kleine ... naja ... abwarten und Tee trinken 

Mandy


----------



## roholz (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Ralfs kleines Spielzeug - oder ich bau mir einen Teich.*



Moonlight schrieb:


> Und der auf Bild 2 ... ist das ein GinRin Chagoi?
> Auf jeden Fall gefallen mir diese 3 richtig gut. Die haben echt potential ...



@Mandy - Ja stimmt, zumindest hab ich ihn als solchen gekauft. 
In ca. 3-4 Jahren stell ich mir das schon toll vor, wenn der im Sonnenschein durch den Teich schwimmt. 

Da bin ich aber beruhigt, war meine Wahl wohl doch nicht so schlecht.

@alle - Ist jetzt halt der Koi von meinem Sohn. Da ich beim besten Willen nichts dazu sagen könnte außer Wundertüte, dachte ich, ich frag Euch mal ;-)

Außer dem Asagi haben sich alle erst einmal in die "Büsche" geschlagen. Er schwimmt mit den "Großen" im Schwarm, als hät er nie was anderes gemacht.


----------



## dragsterrobby (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Ralfs kleines Spielzeug - oder ich bau mir einen Teich.*

Super Anlage und sieht echt Klasse aus, bin neidisch!


----------

